# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  IRC Client of Choice ?

## Jaladhjin

Honestly I love IRCCloud for the convenience.. not gonna lie.. :-)

I don't talk about the meth I cook or assassinating Trump so I can kinda look past the obvious reasons that isn't the greatest thing to do..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I know there are a great many I didn't mention.. post the name & why you're into it :-)

----------


## ReidE96

Slack.

Oh, wait, they stopped using IRC for backend. Never mind  :Wink:

----------


## Nyarly

I used to go with Xchat2, but since the guy stopped updating it, I'm using Hexchat instead, which is basically the same.
I like it because it doesn't have any surperfluous features, it only has all the basic stuff I need, and it's quite elegant.
I'd always recommend it.

----------


## Smitten

mIRC, because I've used it for 10+ years and it works. Had no reason to swap  :Wink:

----------


## Veritable

Personally, the scripting features of mIRC are better than anything I have worked with. Haven't touched many linux distro's of clients like xchat but, I imagine it's pretty close on there. Some of the clients out there are horrible.

----------


## KuRIoS

I use mIRC with NNScript :P just because it's what I have always used

----------


## Confucius

Is the mmowned/ownedcore IRC still active? 

mIRC is my favorite.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Is the mmowned/ownedcore IRC still active? 
> 
> mIRC is my favorite.


I don't believe so.. I've come across it a few times & joined & am pretty sure it was empty & I was the only user..

These days most people don't even know what it is.. which is great & all.. buuut that's also why I was the only one logged in :-(

Now it's like Discord is basically an IRC for the modern day :-/

----------

